

GloveTalkII: translates hand gestures to speech with unlimited vocabulary - spaky
http://hct.ece.ubc.ca/research/glovetalk2/

======
spaky
Videos are also available here

* [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hJpGkroFP3o](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hJpGkroFP3o)

* [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mb7K2IpZn6E](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mb7K2IpZn6E)

